# Who would be a beter president?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I know it is silly, but many believe that it depends who makes a better impression on voters and who looks more presidential. During recent debates Kerry had a better "presidential" appearance then Bush had. Bush was looking and acting somewhat like a scoundrel. I remember Rush Limbaugh broadcast years ago, when he worried that Clinton looked appealing to women and would probably win. He even discussed woman's nature and inclination to fall in love with notorious criminals... It is amazing how far he can go for the sake of entertaining his audience. Now, he is wrigling. It was Rush Limbaugh, who opened my eyes on true colors of Republican party, when I discovered that he was their major teacher in conservative ideology.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...and to think Rush was probably doped up on oxycotton when you fell in love! :lol:

I love it how someone can be so blatantly against drug users and all for locking them up when he is a drug addict himself. I guess you could say Rush is the true example of a hypocrite, no?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> ...and to think Rush was probably doped up on oxycotton when you fell in love! :lol:
> 
> I love it how someone can be so blatantly against drug users and all for locking them up when he is a drug addict himself. I guess you could say Rush is the true example of a hypocrite, no?


Yes, I agree 100% with this.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You ask a loaded question, you get a loaded answer, Dah, the Big W no dought.


----------

